# Bee sting and vanishing old scar tissue



## purewood

OK... first time here.. this is an anecdote about my scar tissue disappearing.
Last summer I was stung on my left knee,upper side,when getting out of the hot tub.( They live under the tub!)

Note here that I have several cords of serious scar tissue under my skin from a L. quadricepts repair and rerepair from 15 and 20 years ago...3-3 1/2 inches long.... old friends by now.)

The sting was quite painful and an inflamed knot under my skin formed at the sting site. I became concerned when the inflamation and pain continued for more than a week...the area was quite itchy too.... I would itch my large, swollen, red bump and note that the actual sting looked like a popped pimple.. cratered on the top. 

During the second week I noticed that the itchiness and inflamation had slowely shifted towards my left side of the knee and when I was itching I was actually pressing on and manipulating my scar tissues ,and that felt very good.

The third week I noticed that the inflamation was down and when I itched I could not find most of my old familiar scar tissue! 

I became curious and started paying attention to the scar tissue and by the fourth week( and now several months later) perhaps 70 % of the scar tissue was gone. There was/is still a small area of scar tissue remaining in one spot but the long ropes of scar tissue are gone and the surface of my knee is flat there now.

I am stating this quite matter of factly now but I assure you that at the fourth week I was amazed and delighted that such an obvious change had happened to my scar tissue. There was no doubt about it. Most was gone.

At that point I started to suspect that I had been experiencing some sort of interaction between my scar tissue and that darn bee sting so I went online and googled bee venom and scar tissue and learned that there at least is a bit of anecdotal evidence for what I experienced. 

OK... I'm a believer now. While i'm not looking to get such a sting again I am wondering where and how to get a injection of Bee venom and see if that will continue the scar dissolving effect on the rest of my scar tissue.


----------



## hjsmith00843

My first stings from a honeybee were today. I was all clogged up with my sinuses the last 2 days. Just after I got hit 4 times they cleared up within two hours. Might just of been perfect timing but it was weird how fast it cleared up.


----------

